# Crazy 3x3x2 algorithms



## ProfilesRubiks (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone know any good ones? the only one i could figure out is the one that swaps an edge from the top and bottom. the one that swaps to adjacent edges from the bottom mess up the circle, along with the back two lower corner swapping algorithm, and the horizontal edge switch. Could someone help? or perhaps post a video on youtube? there currently aren't any :C


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to make a full tutorial on it.


Step 1: Solve outer corners.
Solve a pair of white edges. 
Insert third white edge.
Then use this for the last one.





Turn U until you get 2 solved corners. 
Use the 2-gen with R2 T-Perm to swap the last two corners. 
R2 U R2 U' R2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2

Step 2: Solve inner corners.


Step 3: Solve inner and outer edges simultaneously.

Step 4: Permute Fixed layer.

Step 5: Permute unfixed layer.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Feb 26, 2010)

do you even know what i'm talking about? i'm nto talking about a normal 3x3x2. i'm talking about this http://cube4you.com/product-644.html


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I sell them in my store.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 26, 2010)

He seems to know exactly what he's talking about. He just hasn't really elaborated on some of the steps.


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 3, 2014)

I can solve the inner circle and the first layer, does anybody know algorithms to 3 cycle the last layer corners, to 3 cycle the last layer edges, and to swap to adjacent edges all without affecting the first layer and the inner circle?


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 4, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> I can solve the inner circle and the first layer, does anybody know algorithms to 3 cycle the last layer corners, to 3 cycle the last layer edges, and to swap to adjacent edges all without affecting the first layer and the inner circle?



I found a way to solve last layer edges, all I need is an algorithm to 3 cycle the last layer corners


----------

